# New Power Train for a 65 GTO



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I was wrestling with the idea of selling my 65 GTO HT. But market is low and doesn't make sense to give the 'car away'. Car is in excellent condition except for engine and 2 speed Super Turbine are getting tired. I plan to retire and use this car at freeway speeds to attend car shows, club meetings etc. No super long mileage trips. Like to get an opinion on transplanting the engine and trans for a newer fuel injected engine and auto trans with overdrive. Is there any combinations that would drop in without major surgery? Would like to buy low mileage unit from wrecker as a combo, take care of any freshening up and install. I would still keep original engine and trans if ever the car has to be returned to original. Also while I am at it, would consider the addition of after market AC. Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rebuild the 389. Replace the 2spd auto with a 700r4 OD...you will be able to cruise at lower rpms!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Eric. Rebuild the tired engine and upgrade to a newer trans with an OD. The performance gain in acceleration will amaze you, and the fuel economy will, as well. I get over 20mpg with my original powertrain '67 GTO with no overdrive, but with a lazy rear gear ratio. You seem to be concerned about the value of the car. An "upgrade" to a "modern" drivetrain is one sure way to kill the value for collectors. One man's custom is another man's big project to fix. All a matter of taste, and most people want these cars original when collectibility and resale is a concern. The power and flexibility of a 9:1 compression 389 built with today's technology will amaze you. If you drove one, you would NOT want to "upgrade' to a more modern, less powerful and less visceral powerplant!!


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

olde-goat said:


> I was wrestling with the idea of selling my 65 GTO HT. But market is low and doesn't make sense to give the 'car away'. Car is in excellent condition except for engine and 2 speed Super Turbine are getting tired. I plan to retire and use this car at freeway speeds to attend car shows, club meetings etc. No super long mileage trips. Like to get an opinion on transplanting the engine and trans for a newer fuel injected engine and auto trans with overdrive. Is there any combinations that would drop in without major surgery? Would like to buy low mileage unit from wrecker as a combo, take care of any freshening up and install. I would still keep original engine and trans if ever the car has to be returned to original. Also while I am at it, would consider the addition of after market AC. Any suggestions. Thanks


was at a car show a couple weeks ago and saw a 65 that someone had put in a 2004-2006 gto drivetrain in. it was sweet and looked like it belonged there. all the modern technology and it was actually quicker that the stock gto was.
i am thinking about doing my next one that way.
vintage air is the best way to go for aftermarket air i think.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

GRRRRRRR.......like putting a high tech, Japanese motorcycle engine in a '47 Indian Chief. Smoother? More modern? Perhaps. For me? No thank you!!!!! My take is if you're going to build a personal hotrod, find a roller and build one. To take an original and intact piece of history and tear it up to suit personal needs at the moment is irresponsible and selfish. On the the other hand, it is a free country, and I personally appreciate a well customized car. Nothing is simple or black and white. The misconception that you need to yank the original drivetrain from a vintage GTO in order to make it a reliable, economical daily driver is based on pure ignorance. GTO's do not need small blocks, corporate v8's, or fuel injection to be reliable, fast, and fun.... Vent, Rant, pant, puff......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I would NEVER alter the drive train in an old GTO!!:lol: :rofl:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah me neither :lol:
unfortunately you will require major surgery to transplant a "modern" power train into a 65 GTO (ask me how I know ) and crusing at 80 mph with the engine turning 1700 rpm is lovely. But if you want to sell the car later the better route would be rebuild and a new tranny with overdrive.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

olde-goat, my recommendation would be to drive another GTO similar to yours but with a modern overdrive trans installed so you can see what it's like. You may be impressed. If you do elect to replace your drivetrain, know that you still have a 46 year old car with 46 year old issues, like wind noise, primitive brakes, mediocre handling, etc. If you truly want all the comfrorts of a late model ride, you may want to buy a new muscle car, like a Camaro, 'Vette, or Challenger. These cars have killer brakes, flush-mounted glass, great handling, and killer sound systems. All the comforts.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Late model parts in old cars is restomod. Every one is doing it, ten years from now a LS-1 in a goat is going to be the norm, and the original car is going to be that much rare-er. I love LS-1s and current drivetrains, but the old Ponchos is why I have them now. I wouldn't tear up a nice 242 GTO to restomod, Lemans yes. I think people understand the costs of upgrading the car and the price for a nice restomod should be equivellant or more than the comperable GTO.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Put a *FORD* in it! :shutme
As the owner of an (ack) Shivvy powered GTO I would say if it is a mostly original car now, I would keep it that way. I have my original drivetrain in the basement and with a simple change of motormounts I could put my original motor back in the car and nothing has been cut or altered that can't be changed back. If you're careful and meticulous about your "transplant" you can do that and still be able to return to stock if you choose at some point. That said, it is *your* car, do what makes _*you*_ happy.


BTW, and this will surely make the purists cringe, but , even back when they were still making _real_ Pontiac motors, Pontiac was putting Oldmobile, Chevy and I believe even Buick motors in thier cars  so put that in your peace pipe and smoke it! :seeya:

EDIT: Almost forgot to mention the FORD tranny's!!!


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

I bet when kids started hot rodding in the 20s, minus the bootleggers, their parents were saying the same thing that everyone on these forums is saying. I think that it's innovative and a cool idea to do something out of the box. Overall I think it's your car and it's your money. I am not nearly as knowledgeable as any of the people on here because I'm new to the hot rod scene but I think it would be cool to see. I have thought about transplanting a fuel injected engine into mine, but I just don't think I could live without that rumble as it's half the fun of muscle cars in my opinion.


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

> EDIT: Almost forgot to mention the FORD tranny's!!!


I know that guy! He used to hang out wearing womens clothes at the bar down the street from the FoMoCo glass house.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Jetstang, I agree with you. Case in point: TRY to find a stock '32-'40 Ford. I was looking at '40 Ford Coupes, and out of 70 cars, I found two that were more or less "original". A bunch were rodded in the '50's and had Olds engines and tuck and roll (which I LOVE) and a bunch were rodded in the '80's and later, with small block chevys, TH350's and the standard 9 inch rear end. (which I HATE). I guess it's up to the owner and HIS or HER memories of "back in the day". Lately, I've been craving a recreation of my first car, a jacked up, slot-magged silver '66 GTO with a four speed, Sun tach on the column, WFO sticker in the back window, and A$$ Gas, or Grass, Nobody Rides for Free license plate frame. That's because it reflects the '70's and my own mis-spent youth. Some "cutting edge" restomods look great 50 years later, like Chuck Barris stuff. Some "cutting edge" restomods look TERRIBLE 30 years later, like the 'vette in Corvette Summer. It's up to the individual builder to build/create the car of his dreams, for his own enjoyment. I LOVE Crusty's '65. Excellent taste. I'm sure I'll love EU's '67 when he's done, as well. But the Copper colored, T-top '65 Trashwagon I recently saw on an online autction, YECH. Gotta go.....gonna cut a moon roof into my virgin '65 GTO to upgrade it's value!!!!


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the great replies. There always will be differences in opinions, and that is what makes the hobby so interesting. I guess I should reconsider the Carson Top and tubing the rear.....


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

olde-goat said:


> Thanks for all the great replies. There always will be differences in opinions, and that is what makes the hobby so interesting. I guess I should reconsider the Carson Top and tubing the rear.....


:rofl:


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

my outlook is thanks to the aftermarket transplanting modern stuff off of other cars is no longer nessasery, instead of doing the swop consider this, the 389 may be tired but its nerly 50 and you can still drive it! the same wont be sead for a computer controlled mess and by puting chevy junk in it your making a gto a chevelle=/ why not rebuild the tryed and true 389 maybe with some mods to make it run smoother and be user friendly like say a fuel enjection from ederbrock or holly, a high output electronic distributor and mount a modern overdrive automatic behind it. good power, and the mods will make you visit the pump alot less:cool


----------



## rustorod (May 8, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> GRRRRRRR.......like putting a high tech, Japanese motorcycle engine in a '47 Indian Chief. Smoother? More modern? Perhaps. For me? No thank you!!!!! My take is if you're going to build a personal hotrod, find a roller and build one. To take an original and intact piece of history and tear it up to suit personal needs at the moment is irresponsible and selfish. On the the other hand, it is a free country, and I personally appreciate a well customized car. Nothing is simple or black and white. The misconception that you need to yank the original drivetrain from a vintage GTO in order to make it a reliable, economical daily driver is based on pure ignorance. GTO's do not need small blocks, corporate v8's, or fuel injection to be reliable, fast, and fun.... Vent, Rant, pant, puff......


Well said.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree with GeeTee...."visceral", even my wife can tell without looking when an old poncho pulls into the car show. Pontiac motors have a sound of their own and they truly do GRRRRRRRRRRowl. My 462 with auto trans and relatively mild cam and 2:76 rear end will cruise the freeway at 1700 rpm and get near 20 MPG, yet still roast the tires off from a 20 roll and 4 people in the car with just a blip of the pedal.....that to me is the best of both worlds....arty:

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What, _THIS_ old thread?? Thanks, gents. That was what I was trying to say. You can make neat old stuff "high tech" but there is something to said about SOUL. You guys know what I mean....it's something you FEEL in a piece of machinery. And, you're either perceptive enough to "get it" or you're not. It can't be taught and it can't be learned. I've had cars with a ton of "soul" and a ton of visceral presence, though not always the same car. I had an old '63 VW bug for years that had more soul than most cars...it was like a friend. These Pontiacs each have their own "personality", and a vibe that can't be duplicated, IMO. It gets complicated, though, 'cuz rodding is as old as the automobile itself!!


----------

